# Here's Logan!



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

He is 6.5 months old now <3

Logan and his special cookies:

















Some black & white (Boston Terrier style  ):

















Being goofy:









Being spoiled is exhausting:









Handsomeness:

















That's all, until next time!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Aw, I like his little pokey tongue!


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

He's a cutie for sure!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks guys! Logan appreciates the nice comments <3


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's such a character! Adorable


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks, Jade! He has more character than any dog I've known!  I love him so much!!


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

I love the tongue out picture !


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

He is just the cutest! BTs make my heart melt.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

My mom came over to visit. I took some pictures with her little Cannon camera.

He is now my huge 7 Month old Boston. Growing so fast!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg love the 2nd to last one with the tongue! Cute shirt.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Love the Jack Skellington shirt .
He is so photogenic. 
I love his special treats and the picture with his little tongue sticking out!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Toby has a jack shirt too!
And Tobys eyes are totally boston... LOL, I guess I knew they weren't bully eyes, but wow do I see it in Logan & Toby. LOL They're like little half brothers


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Hehe thanks you guys! I love his new shirt too! It's kinda big on him right now, but once he grows a little more it'll be perfect!! He's at an odd inbetween size right now. Mediums are too short and tight because of his wide chest, but Large is still too long and baggy lol.



BostonBullMama said:


> Toby has a jack shirt too!
> And Tobys eyes are totally boston... LOL, I guess I knew they weren't bully eyes, but wow do I see it in Logan & Toby. LOL They're like little half brothers


That's awesome that they both have a Jack shirt!!  And yup I can totally see the Boston in Toby! He does look more English Bulldog, but the Boston definitely in there.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

He is SO cute. BTs are really growing on me. How big is Logan?


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

taquitos said:


> He is SO cute. BTs are really growing on me. How big is Logan?


Hehe thank you!!  Logan is 22 lbs @ 7 months. They have a huge range in size though!! Three weight classes. 10-15lbs, 15-20lbs and 20-25lbs. 
Logan might end up being a little over-sized. I've also known a Boston to be as little as 8 Pounds... and I guess it's not uncommon for them to grow larger (some reaching 30-40 lbs). It's believed to be a "throw back" because back in the day Boston's were much larger dogs.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

CandyLeopard said:


> Hehe thank you!!  Logan is 22 lbs @ 7 months. They have a huge range in size though!! Three weight classes. 10-15lbs, 15-20lbs and 20-25lbs.
> Logan might end up being a little over-sized. I've also known a Boston to be as little as 8 Pounds... and I guess it's not uncommon for them to grow larger (some reaching 30-40 lbs). It's believed to be a "throw back" because back in the day Boston's were much larger dogs.


Yeah I heard that there are like three size classes or something with them.

He sounds like a good size 

Also, OT, but what bed does Logan have? It looks so comfy! haha


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Such a cutie pie! Love his expressions. 

I just got the connection ... Boston = Logan (Airport)....lol Don't know if that was intentional or not, but I like it :becky:


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Yeah I heard that there are like three size classes or something with them.
> 
> He sounds like a good size
> 
> Also, OT, but what bed does Logan have? It looks so comfy! haha


He loves that bed! Normally I keep it in his crate, but he likes to be where I am, so I bring it out for him.  
It's called a Snuggle Buddy by Pooch Planet. You can get them at Walmart.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> Such a cutie pie! Love his expressions.
> 
> I just got the connection ... Boston = Logan (Airport)....lol Don't know if that was intentional or not, but I like it :becky:


Haha! Yes, I used to travel to Boston a lot. I liked the name Logan for a dog and I thought it'd be fitting since BTs originate from Boston. 

Edit:

I almost named him Zero (name of the ghost dog in the Nightmare Before Christmas movie) because I got him on Halloween day. But I thought Logan sounded cuter.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

More pictures! I can never get enough of Logan!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

CandyLeopard said:


> Haha! Yes, I used to travel to Boston a lot. I liked the name Logan for a dog and I thought it'd be fitting since BTs originate from Boston.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I almost named him Zero (name of the ghost dog in the Nightmare Before Christmas movie) because I got him on Halloween day. But I thought Logan sounded cuter.


Zero would have been awesome too. 
I think you and I would get along swimmingly in real life  LOL. Seriously. 
I had no idea Bostons can get big! All the bostons around here are like.. 7 lbs and treated like chihuahua's... 

And yes. More pictures!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

BostonBullMama said:


> Zero would have been awesome too.
> I think you and I would get along swimmingly in real life  LOL. Seriously.
> I had no idea Bostons can get big! All the bostons around here are like.. 7 lbs and treated like chihuahua's...
> 
> And yes. More pictures!


Haha, yes! That's funny! It's hard to find tiny ones around here. Every Boston I've met around my area are around Logan's size or a little Larger. 20-30ish pounds.

These pictures are a little older;









This is his girlfriend. 


















Check out all his neck fat! It's so fun to play with LOL


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

CandyLeopard said:


> Haha! Yes, I used to travel to Boston a lot. I liked the name Logan for a dog and I thought it'd be fitting since BTs originate from Boston.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I almost named him Zero (name of the ghost dog in the Nightmare Before Christmas movie) because I got him on Halloween day. But I thought Logan sounded cuter.


Heeheehee - that's awesome! I like Logan better, too. Definitely looks more like a "Logan" I love his face!!!  

How many other breeds are named after US Cities....any? (I've been trying to think of others....not having any luck...hummm) I guess there's Manchester Terrier....but I think that's more Manchester in England...not New Hampshire...lol


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

CandyLeopard said:


> Haha, yes! That's funny! It's hard to find tiny ones around here. Every Boston I've met around my area are around Logan's size or a little Larger. 20-30ish pounds.
> Check out all his neck fat! It's so fun to play with LOL


Love your super mario themed nail polish .
He seems to be enjoying the neck skin massage.
And Apparently BTs can range from 10-25lbs.
That's a lot of wiggle room.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I just got back from the park (for the second time!). This time, we went with my friends and their dog. (Logan's GF in the above photo (

Logan being a stallion? lol









I left the leash on him, but let him go free. His recall is better than what I thought. He came back every time. I was really proud of him!!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

That's usually what I do, drop leash and let him roam. That way if, on the off chance, he does take off, I only have to catch the 6ft leash.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He has such a cute face. Is the Great Dane yours too?


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> He has such a cute face. Is the Great Dane yours too?


Thanks  The Dane is my BF's 

And my friend's dog is a Pittie x Boxer. Here's another pic of them together from tonight;









I just love her ice blue eyes.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm just looking at these pictures thinking... God, he has a big mouth. LOL


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

On our walk last night, we stopped into the pet store. I bought him an awesome new Y harness. It's black with white skulls & crossbones <3
And of COURSE we had to get another doggie cookie. This time, a flower. To celebrate the spring weather we're finally having.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Cutie pieeeeee!! <3 Show us his new harness!

I always want to get things that will make Meeko look "tough" like studded collars and things LOL but he is such a prissy dog... lolol

Btw, I met a Boston Terrier around Logan's size last night! His name was Dante and he was CRAZY lol I will be pet sitting him starting Sunday~ Gonna get my BT fix now <3 ahha


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh man, you gotta post pics of him!  I think most BTs are crazy lol!

I put his harness on and switched to his spiked collar to match  hahaha. Not really to make him look tougher. It's just my style. 









He's savouring the cookie still. Trying to lick off all the sprinkles lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

CandyLeopard said:


> Oh man, you gotta post pics of him!  I think most BTs are crazy lol!
> 
> I put his harness on and switched to his spiked collar to match  hahaha. Not really to make him look tougher. It's just my style.
> 
> ...


Well I really wanted it to look good on Meeko (that style) but it just doesn't suit him at all lol!

Yeah Dante was REALLY excitable. He punched my dog within the first five seconds of meeting him (which Meeko did not appreciate). I know he wanted to play, but we're gonna have to work on some impulse control lol! He also kept jumping up on me which was kind of annoying, but he was completely friendly and a total ham  I'm gonna exercise the heck out of him first night, and then start working on impulse control and basic training. He's staying with me for three weeks, so some of those manners have to go! lol

That looks so cute on him! I wish Meeko could pull that off lol!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I loooooove that harness. I'm kinda obsessed with skulls too. Does Logan and the Great Dane play together? It's hard to imagine such a big dog playing with a smaller one.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh yeah, they do. The big one gets moody sometimes though. So when she's had enough and he won't stop, I just put him on the other side of the gate for a few min, then let him out. If he still goes at her, I put him on the other side of the gate for a couple min again and repeat until he stops going for her. He'll usually stop after a couple times of doing that. 

I've posted a picture thread of them playing together before, I also still have this funny face pic 









I had videos of them playing too, but I'm not sure what I did with those.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Well I really wanted it to look good on Meeko (that style) but it just doesn't suit him at all lol!
> 
> Yeah Dante was REALLY excitable. He punched my dog within the first five seconds of meeting him (which Meeko did not appreciate). I know he wanted to play, but we're gonna have to work on some impulse control lol! He also kept jumping up on me which was kind of annoying, but he was completely friendly and a total ham  I'm gonna exercise the heck out of him first night, and then start working on impulse control and basic training. He's staying with me for three weeks, so some of those manners have to go! lol
> 
> That looks so cute on him! I wish Meeko could pull that off lol!


It's a Boston thing! When Logan meets people, or when people come over, he is non-stop wiggling, jumping, all up in your face. Face licking, ear nibbling, nose biting, pushing toys against people and in their face.. crazy, crazy, dog.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

My dog is sounding more and more boston and less bull. LOL


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Went for a walk. More harness pics. 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's so handsome. That pic of the dane and him playing is hilarious! He's gotten so big already. I wish they didn't grow up so fast.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

CandyLeopard said:


>


This pic is hilarious. "Now I know how my cookies feel"


----------

